# Zusammenstellung 2



## Molox (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi
also wie ihr sicher an der Zusammenstellung seht hab ich schon ein paar Teile die nicht wirklich das Beste sind aber die müssen leider erstmal reichen bis mehr Geld da ist... Daher wäre es toll wenn ihr mir ein paar Änderungen vorschlagt oder auch Vorschläge macht die nicht so teuer sind ...   


Rahmen: fly bikes Layos 20,6"
Gabel: eine billige am besten eine die was aushält (wäre schön wenn sie grau wäre)
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro (liegt hier rum)
Vorbau: hab ich hier einen rumliegen ist nicht das wahre aber muss erstmal halten
Lenker: Liegt hier ein Snafu Swingerbar rum in grau
Griffe: gibts hier auch welche
Bremse: DIA-TECH 996 Hombre U-Brake (liegt hier rum)
Bremshebel: PRIMO Brake Lever (gibts hier auch)
Bremsschuhe: liegen hier welche rum
Bremskabel: ODYSSEY Linear Slick Cable (ist hier)
Sattel: Ist auch einer hier wahrscheinlich Shadow Slim Seat
Sattelstütze: hab ich auch schon eine
Sattelklemme: Snafu gibts hier schon eine
Reifen: dachte vielleicht an FLY-BIKES Callejera
VR: Irgend was nicht so teures aber bitte schwarze felge
HR: Nicht so teuer aber schön stabil
Kettenblatt: WTP Stereo 30 t hab ich da
Kette: bondage?
Kurbel: Gibts hier schon
Pedale: gibts auch schon
Pegs: billig plus stabil und schön?



danke


----------



## Grinsekater (15. Dezember 2005)

beim kalli im keller "liegt so einiges rum" .
zufällig nicht auch irgend ein alter rahmen? ist doch fürn anfang fast egal. weh tun kann man sich ja mit jedem bmx wie du dienstag abend bewiesen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (15. Dezember 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> beim kalli im keller "liegt so einiges rum" .
> zufällig nicht auch irgend ein alter rahmen? ist doch fürn anfang fast egal. weh tun kann man sich ja mit jedem bmx wie du dienstag abend bewiesen hast




naja die teile die noch hier rum "liegen" sind an seinem cruiser dran...   
nene wenn dann schonmal von anfang was richtiges!


----------



## Grinsekater (15. Dezember 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> naja die teile die noch hier rum "liegen" sind an seinem cruiser dran...
> nene wenn dann schonmal von anfang was richtiges!


da kommt dir sein kaputter rücken zu gute   

hast schon recht mit was "richtigem" dir ist es ja anscheinend ziemlich ernst mit 20"


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2005)

Also den aktuellen Layos gibts nur mit internal Headset, müsstest also einen integrierten FSA Steuersatz dazukaufen oder ansonsten mal gucken, ob nicht evtl. Rahmen mit Lagern im Anegbot sind (z.B. Sputnic).
Zum Hinterrad wirst du an einer Kassettennabe nicht vorbeikommen, zumindest nicht mit einem 30er Blatt vorne, 30/13 wäre doch etwas arg...
Ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung ok. Find den Layos nun nicht so toll, aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Geschmack.


----------



## man1ac (16. Dezember 2005)

ne gabel (Solid Duke fork) hätte ich noch abzugeben is abe rin schwarz aber kann man ja umlackieren


----------



## Flatpro (16. Dezember 2005)

ich würd dir den hazard lrs ans herz legen is echt gut un kost ca 290 euronen, gabelwürd ich gleich was gescheites kaufne.. ody race kost n bissal mehr als n hunni, pegs jpeg lite oger lighter, ca 12,50 pro stück
reifen primo v-monster hinten, vorne dirtmonster


----------



## derFisch (16. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd dir den hazard lrs ans herz legen is echt gut un kost ca 290 euronen, gabelwürd ich gleich was gescheites kaufne.. ody race kost n bissal mehr als n hunni, pegs jpeg lite oger lighter, ca 12,50 pro stück
> reifen primo v-monster hinten, vorne dirtmonster


  ?


----------



## Molox (16. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd dir den hazard lrs ans herz legen is echt gut un kost ca 290 euronen, gabelwürd ich gleich was gescheites kaufne.. ody race kost n bissal mehr als n hunni, pegs jpeg lite oger lighter, ca 12,50 pro stück
> reifen primo v-monster hinten, vorne dirtmonster





aber beim hazard lrs ist doch die felge vorne chrom... und ich hätt die lieber in schwarz


Achso und ich habe mir überlegt vielleicht doch lieber einen Sputnic Rahmen weil der schon ziemlich gut aussieht.. aber ich weiß noch nicht
Hat der Sputnic Rahmen irgend welche Vorteile oder Nachteile und was ist mit dem Fly Rahmen?


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2005)

Sputnic Cpt. Caracho und Sattelite Vol. II sind grad inkl. Lagern für 289 im Angebot. Kann man wohl zugreifen. Fly Bikes ist schon ne gute Firma, hin und wieder reißen Rahmen zwischen Sattel- und Sitzrohr, aber ich glaube, davon war nur eine Serie betroffen.

Hab noch ne Frage zur Ody Racefork:

Nächstes Jahr steht ne neue Gabel an. Ab und an will ich mal Pegs anbauen und n bissl grinden, taugt die dazu auch noch, oder dann doch lieber die Macneil ID?


----------



## Flatpro (16. Dezember 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> aber beim hazard lrs ist doch die felge vorne chrom... und ich hätt die lieber in schwarz


man du rufs da an und sags einfach du hättest die vr felge in schwarz, das machen die dir wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchbrötchen88 (17. Dezember 2005)

Rahmen in 21" längääääääh


----------



## Molox (17. Dezember 2005)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen in 21" längääääääh





und warum?
ich fahre ja derzeit einen agent orange und der ist ja auch sehr kurz also bin kurze rahmen ja gewöhnt...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (17. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi Matrosen ich habe was zu verkünden  !
Also, ich verkaufe warscheinlich bald meinen Fly.. la mosca in schwarz und 20.2 TT also kurz! Sehr gut erhalten ein paar Kratzer im Chainstay, aber sonst vollkommen ok 2.43kg joahh, ich warte noch aufn neuen Rahmen zu Weihnachten und wenn das was wird, kannste den für 180 inkl. pig Headset haben!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (18. Dezember 2005)

Sputnic kannste nix falsch machen.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2005)

richtig


----------



## Molox (2. Januar 2006)

Also ich will kein neues Thema aufmachen...


Ich bin jetzt endlich dabei mir ernsthafte Gedanken zu machen...
An was kann ich sparen und wo sollte ich es nicht tun?
Einmal die Gabel... reicht eine Cromo Gabel für 55  oder werde ich mit ihr nicht lange spaß haben. 
Lohnt es sich gleich am Anfang 140  für eine teurere auszugeben? 
Und am Anfang werde ich wohl mehr auf Stein curbs und nicht auf Rails rum rutschen also sollte ich möglichst stabile Pegs nehmen nur welche?
Zum Vorbau Automatic Light Stem, CURB Stem oder lieber was anderes?
Beim Laufradsatz wird es wohl der Hazard LRS werden oder gibt es noch irgend welche Alternativen die billiger aber genau so gut sind?
Reifen mache ich mit den Callejera Reifen von FLY was falsch? Also ich fahr eigentlich nur street...
Und wegen Kurbeln wollte ich vielleicht was gebrauchtes oder erstmal die Kurbeln von dem Cruiser der noch hier rum steht...


edit: Rahmen wollte ich übrigens einen Cpt. Caracho nehmen... Was muss ich da mit den Kurbeln beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (2. Januar 2006)

Gabel: Macneil ID, günstig, leicht und sehr stabil
Rahmen: Fly oder Sptunic... Wird beides vom selben Hersteller in Taiwan produziert. Fly hat da vielleicht bessere Garantiebedingungen.
Vorbau: Animal Jump Off
Pegs: Animal Lite oder Maneil Lite
Laufrad: VR Rhyno Lite 36H mit Odyssey Vandero/WTP Pi, HR: Sun King Pin 48H Proper Cassette, beide male dt Swiss Speichen/Nippel

Viel Spass!


----------



## Molox (2. Januar 2006)

und Kater warum würdest du mir jeweils zu diesen Teilen raten?


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Gabel: Macneil ID, günstig, leicht und sehr stabil
> Rahmen: Fly oder Sptunic... Wird beides vom selben Hersteller in Taiwan produziert. Fly hat da vielleicht bessere Garantiebedingungen.



Hier ist es selbsterklärend.



> Vorbau: Animal Jump Off



Das Ding ist schön, leicht und hält.



> Pegs: Animal Lite oder Maneil Lite



Die Animal sind zwar teurer, aber mit Abstand die besten Pegs.



> Laufrad: VR Rhyno Lite 36H mit Odyssey Vandero/WTP Pi, HR: Sun King Pin 48H Proper Cassette, beide male dt Swiss Speichen/Nippel



Vorne leicht und stabil, hinten ein gesundes Mass an Gewicht/Stabilität. Ausserdem ist die Proper Nabe mit 4 Sperrklinken welche separat mittels Federn angesteuert werden der Odyssey Hazzard Cassette mit C-Clip überlegen.

Zu Animal: Meine Affinität zu Animal ist nicht nur durch meine Funktion und Teamgehörigkeit in Bezug auf Animal entstanden, sondern weil Animal eine der sehr wenigen Firmen sind, die sehr gute Produkte herstellen die wirklich von Fahren, mit Fahrern und für die Fahrer fast ausschliesslich in den Staaten hergestellt. Animal ist das perfekte Beispiel für eine gesunde, funktionierende und symaptische Firma, die eben nicht jedem Trend hinterher rennt.

www.animalbikes.com

PS: Anstelle der Sputnic und Flybikes Rahmen kann ich dir auch einen Simple Debut Rahmen ans Herz legen. www.simplebikes.com


----------



## anti-gravity (2. Januar 2006)

mal noch ne etwas grundlegendere frage, wen ich mir was komplet neu zamkloppen will ab welchen betrag sollte man selbstaufbauen?

oder wenn ich mir für 450 ein wtp addict kauf wielange dauert es bis ich mir das teil von grund auf neu aufbaue?

mfg


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2006)

Ab 1000â¬ bist du dabei, wÃ¼rde ich sagen. Richtig schÃ¶n wirds ab 2000â¬.

Wie lange dir ein Komplettbike halten wird, kann dir niemand benatworten. Generell sind Komplettbikes Kompromisse und haben schlechte LaufrÃ¤der und Anbauteile.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. Januar 2006)

wenn du dir ein addict kaufst, musst du in den nächsten monaten auf jeden fall mit ein paar neuanschaffungen rechnen
bei mir waren das bis jetzt(nach nem halben jahr)Hr, Kurbeln, Pedale, Sattel, Bremshebel, Hr Reifen, Bremskabel, Kettenblatt, Kette
naja das wars und hat insgesammt 500-600extra gekostet(und in den nächsten monaten wird es mich nochmal soviel kosten(Rahmen, Vr, Kleinzeug), also biste dann auch wieder bei 1000-->da könntest de dir auch selbst eins aufbauen


----------



## jimbim (2. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Animal: Meine Affinität zu Animal ist nicht nur durch meine Funktion und Teamgehörigkeit in Bezug auf Animal entstanden, sondern weil Animal eine der sehr wenigen Firmen sind, die sehr gute Produkte herstellen die wirklich von Fahren, mit Fahrern und für die Fahrer fast ausschliesslich in den Staaten hergestellt. Animal ist das perfekte Beispiel für eine gesunde, funktionierende und symaptische Firma, die eben nicht jedem Trend hinterher rennt.
> 
> www.animalbikes.com


animal sachen sind ja schön und gut aber verdammt teuer.


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Januar 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> animal sachen sind ja schön und gut aber verdammt teuer.


nein er denkt mit, molox hat ja in frage gestellt ob er was anderes nehmen soll wie den curb vorbau (79) und der animal kostet 85. 
und bei den animal pegs hat kater immer noch die alternative zu den mac neil pegs gelassen.


----------



## Sele666 (3. Januar 2006)

anti-gravity schrieb:
			
		

> mal noch ne etwas grundlegendere frage, wen ich mir was komplet neu zamkloppen will ab welchen betrag sollte man selbstaufbauen?
> 
> oder wenn ich mir für 450 ein wtp addict kauf wielange dauert es bis ich mir das teil von grund auf neu aufbaue?
> 
> mfg




naja ich hatte dad addict und es issn  enn gutes rad... hab mitleriwerile unmengen geld reingesteckt... nich immer wail ichs musste sondern weilö ichs wollte...
und so siehts heut aus:

sorry 4,6 promille


----------



## anti-gravity (3. Januar 2006)

jo, also ist es ähnlich dem 24"/26", dachte bmx ist ewas günstiger...
noja, wenn dann selbstaufbau nehm ich mal daraus...
dein flybikes sele ist wie schon gesagt hammer...

was ist da noch orginal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (3. Januar 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich hatte dad addict und es issn enn gutes rad... hab mitleriwerile unmengen geld reingesteckt... nich immer wail ichs musste sondern weilö ichs wollte...
> und so siehts heut aus:
> 
> sorry 4,6 promille



sehr schick... nur die Bremse passt optisch nicht ans Rad. Ist zu klobig.


----------



## Flatpro (3. Januar 2006)

anti-gravity schrieb:
			
		

> jo, also ist es ähnlich dem 24"/26", dachte bmx ist ewas günstiger...
> noja, wenn dann selbstaufbau nehm ich mal daraus...
> dein flybikes sele ist wie schon gesagt hammer...
> 
> was ist da noch orginal?


nichts zum 2. mal


----------



## kater (3. Januar 2006)

Animal Teile sind in Deutschland extrem teuer... Nicht in anderen Ländern.


----------



## anti-gravity (3. Januar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> nichts zum 2. mal


na also


----------



## jimbim (3. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Animal Teile sind in Deutschland extrem teuer... Nicht in anderen Ländern.


achso, dann is ja gut, ich dachte animal sind so dreist und verlangen so viel geld, obwohl bmxer arm sind...lohnt sich das denn bei albes.com etc. zu bestellen, oder dann doch in heimischen mailordern?
ich seh grad bei albes kosten die animal light pegs nur $26.95


----------



## kater (5. Januar 2006)

Es lohnt sich in der Schweiz zu bestellen


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt sich in der Schweiz zu bestellen



weißt du vielleicht zufälllig wieviel die Hamilton pedals in der sb version wiegen?


----------



## kater (5. Januar 2006)

Leichter als so manch andere. Genaue Zahlen habe ich noch nicht.


----------

